
Mithril Introduction - Tomte
https://mithril.js.org/index.html
======
macleginn
Mithril.js is awesome. It is incredibly easy to set up and reason about: it
feels like I am only one step away from manipulating the DOM directly, but
this is precisely the step away I wanted to make. Then I can concentrate on
updating my data in a correct and timely way, and everything just works.

